# Convertir mando de Play I para uso en PC?



## DdM (Mar 4, 2007)

Buenas

Me gustaria saber el metodo y los materiales indispensables que se emplean en la creación de este tipo de conversión,mandos de play tengo,y tengo algunos cables de serie,paralelo,etc..pero no se cual ni como se usa,si alguien puede ayudarme a realizarlo le estaria muy agradecido,saludos y gracias


----------



## BlueWizard (Mar 4, 2007)

pues todo esta aca

http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/index.htm

no solo el mando de ps1, q bien un primer post ayudando =) a alguien


----------

